# Field Trial Singles Match



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

The Great Salt Lake Retriever Club will be hosting a fun club event on 
Saturday, Feb 18, 2012 at the 2nd gate of the Lee Kay dog training grounds. 
The event will be 4 timed single retrieves. The dog with the lowest total 
time wins. We will be using ducks.

The event will cost $20 to enter. Club membership dues will be $20. Bring 
extra money.

Sign-ups will begin at 7:30 am at the 2nd Lee Kay dog training gate.


----------

